# Jesse Haggard Defense Attorneys Remain on Steroid Case After Exposing Government Dece



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Jesse Haggard Defense Attorneys Remain on Steroid Case After Exposing Government Deception by Millard Baker Dr. Jesse Haggard was permitted to keep his chosen legal representation in the Applied Pharmacy steroid case after the federal government failed in their attempts to have his attorneys removed from the case. United States Magistrate Judge Sonja Bivins rejected [...]

*Read More...*


----------

